# Horse photo contest!!!



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Does anyone want to do a horse photo contest??

Rules:
1.only post in links because some pictures distort the board.
2.it ends on august 10th at 9:30 pm
3.only 1 picture per cat.


Categories
horse/horse bond
horse/human bond
Under saddle
showing in western
showing in english
Jumping
Barrel racing
Bareback
in the field
headshot
artistic shot
Babies
Minis!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Just post your pics here!!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

The winner gets a signature prize!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

This is for the head shot comp.....











This is for the under saddle










Good luck to me!!!



[/img]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I'll add some

Under saddle
http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa14/alexsary/Sary riding/P1011640.jpg


Headshot
http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa14/alexsary/Sary piccies/Sarason.jpg

Showing in English
http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa14/alexsary/Saryisgorg.jpg

Jumping
http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa14/alexsary/Sary riding/jumpingatmitaviteday.jpg

Barrels
http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa14/alexsary/SaryinBarrels.jpg


I think thats plenty from me


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

pictures of 16mth old appaloosa filly 

Horse Human Bond Category :-









in paddock :-









and just coz shes a baby :-


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

*Head Shot*

Horse Human Bond Category:










Head Shot Category:


----------



## Clay (Aug 6, 2007)

Bonding between grandaddy, grandchildren and my Quarter horse "Vic".











Your Call? Artistic or headshot?

My wonderful mare "Brandy" Nehalem Bay Horse Camp...Oregon Coast












Under Saddle: Husband & Wife horse tag in the fog & surf at the Oregon coast. Doesn't get much better than this IMHO.

Sorry I'm probably disqualified...don't know how to do links yet? Doesn't really matter it was fun anyway! :wink:


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Great pictures keep 'em coming!


----------



## HAL (May 24, 2007)

horse/human Bond










Artistic









Headshot


----------



## duquessa (Aug 9, 2007)

headshot










in the field.. they're lining up for something lol


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Get your pics in!!


----------



## atadwolfish (Aug 10, 2007)

jumping!









headshot 

:]]


----------



## Sw898989 (Aug 10, 2007)

This is the artistic shot of my 2 years old gelding. I think it is the artistic shot...(if the colors change are not allow, please let me know, I have the regular colors save on my hard drive...  ) And Clay - I just loves your artistic shot or headshot of your horse!) 










This is the headshot of my 2 years old gelding also...


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Great pics you guys!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I had to change the date and time because on the 15th I will be gone, and I can't get on at midnight!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

*CLOSED!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## karkar27 (Apr 16, 2007)

*ur pic*

duquessa...that is the cutest pik of 2 of the taller horse with this fat little pony cute as....its got character


----------

